
Show HN: Signal – Simple, beautiful and privacy oriented open source analytics - z0mbie42
https://github.com/astrocorp42/signal
======
wingi
Signal is a wide known secure messenger ...

~~~
z0mbie42
I know but I also find this is the perfect name for this project (the goal of
analytics is to discover signal in the noise, privacy oriented like the
messenger app) so I don't want to exclude all names already associated to
existing projects and restrict to some weird or badly orthographed names

